# Excellent Saw On a budget



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats Ed. Santa dropped off a Rigid oscillating spindle sander for me and am now going out to buy material for a flip top tool cart to mount it on. Found the plans on the Sketchup 3-D warehouse which includes a drawer to hold all the loose parts which will fall out once I flip it.

"Gaudete in Domino semper"


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not even going to pretend I know what kind of tool that is but the cart sound like fun…..


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Image from http://images.meredith.com/wood/images/2010/02/p_Ridgid.jpg.

Good for reducing the drudgery of sanding inside curves on bandsaw boxes, router templates, etc. Tried it out on a piece of 3/4" poplar using the 80 grit sleeve that came in the box - very aggressive.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

That's cool


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have used the same saw and trying to tune it up I ended up breaking the fence. To start with the fence was not straight and I could only get one side to be perpendicular to the blade. I tried to tweak the fence by bending it, but it was too far out and snapped before getting each side of the fence coplanar and perpendicular to the blade. The replacement fence was better and only required a little tweaking.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats. I like the handle placement, horizontal instead of vertical


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I've seen some negative comments about the handle. What is your impression not that you've had it a while?
Is the handle the week point of this saw?


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't had any problems .. I've prob done close to 60 cuts on it in all positions 90 / 45 degree cuts and its performed admirably .. My only wish is that it had a track so I could cut 12" boards … But I'll just use my table saw for that


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

> I haven t had any problems .. I ve prob done close to 60 cuts on it in all positions 90 / 45 degree cuts and its performed admirably .. My only wish is that it had a track so I could cut 12" boards … But I ll just use my table saw for that
> 
> - edwood1975


Thanks for your quick reply Ed, I'll keep this saw in mind.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I've been wanting to buy one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Had one for about 14 years worked well. Several items broke over the years and until the back fence broke I was okay with it considering the abuse I have put it through. My Dad retired the 1st and brings me his almost new 12" Dewalt so I upgraded. I plan to repair the old girl and use it as needed when I work away from the house.


----------

